# Powerbook G4 and Mac OSX server 10.5



## Sloef (Dec 29, 2008)

I have just installed Mac OSX server 10.5 on my Powerbook G4 1.25 GHz/1GB, that does meet the system requirements. It works but the G4

iiiiiiiissssss rrrrrrrrreeeaaallllllyyyyyyyy ssssssslllooooooowwwwwwww. 

For example, it takes forever to open thesystem preferences pane. Does anybody know why?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2008)

You already posted this on http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-server/304935-mac-osx-server-10-5-powerbook-g4.html and that is where this thread will continue. Classic intends Mac OS pre-X which Mac OS X Server 10.5 is clearly not.


----------

